# Question about age and visible ratings.



## Dr621 (Nov 11, 2012)

> *Mature Content*
> 
> FA contains adult content. By joining the site, you agree that FA is not liable for the actions of minors lying to enable the ability to view mature art. We will do everything within our power to limit their ability to do so.
> 
> The ability to view adult artwork is disabled by default. By enabling the Mature flag, you agree that you are of legal age (18+) to view the material. Users found lying about their age to view mature artwork may have their aged locked or terminated without warning, depending on the account's history.



Here's a little example scenario:
A user creates an account as a minor(under 18.)
The said user enables adult content on the site.
After officially turning 18, the user announces their age, but looking back at their favorites and/or submissions, we can see that they had ratings enabled that they shouldn't have had.

What happens? Can the user still get punished for what he did as a minor, even if that was not the case anymore? Even if the user was, say, 20 years of age now, and someone looked up what he did over two years ago?

P.S. First time on the forums, so sorry if this is in the wrong section. >.>


----------



## Zenia (Nov 11, 2012)

I do not believe so. 


Doesn't mean they should do it though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 11, 2012)

I actually waited exactly until my 18th birthday to register because of the 18+ rule. 

...and yet, I could still find the same furry porn on FA on Google when I was 17. If anything the rule is ritualistic in that sense.


----------



## Dr621 (Nov 12, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I do not believe so.
> Doesn't mean they should do it though.



This is pretty much what I'm thinking as well.
But FA has had pretty interesting way of dealing with their policies, and I could totally get the "they still broke the rules" reasoning, which is why I ask.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2012)

Users have been banned for lying about their age when caught. Usually about a week from times I've seen in the past.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 12, 2012)

hrm its all bad its like kids and video games


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> hrm its all bad its like kids and video games



Or the 'I confirm I am 16 or older' box on channel 4 OD,the BBC iplayer and the ratings on films. 

Interestingly 'the passion of the christ' is an 18 in the UK, because it includes sex, discrimination, violence and the like. However in catholic Italy it is a 'U'- suitable for all audiences, even little children. 

In the Ukraine Bruno is banned _entirely_ for promoting a 'pro gay' message.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 13, 2012)

There used to be a thread here devoted to ratting out minors accessing mature content (before turning 18, that is). Usually through said minors revealing their true ages on other sites (using the same name as on FA, but sometimes even _on_ FA).

Dunno if folks lost interest, or the thread got locked/nuked, but it was a pretty long one.

---PCJ


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 13, 2012)

I believe the thread was terminated because it also served to "Call out", aka "Harass", said minors.
It was very effective however and didn't suffer from the months of delays TTs did.


----------



## Dr621 (Nov 15, 2012)

So to pretty much sum it up; It's generally looked down upon and you can still get people banned for lying about their age.
I think that's all as far as this topic goes.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 14, 2019)

The age thing is mostly to protect the web site.  I'm not condoning under age viewing of adult subjects, I'm saying that if minors really are set on finding any kind of porn they want, it isn't a difficult task.  I personally don't know how to fix this.  As far as reporting someone underage looking at porn, I am not my brother's keeper as I have no way to check age.  There are actally some people who will claim to be under age to try to keep people from hitting on them.  That being said, I will chide the person doing it, and I will report them if I feel that they are in any sort of physical danger as a result of their actions/behavior.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 14, 2019)

No; they will not be punished.

I wondered the same before because of someone I knew that was accessing (and posting) pornographic content while 17. However I did not get around to attempting to report them until after they had already turned 18. Staff replied saying that no action is taken as the user is now of age.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 23, 2019)

Closing due to a massive necro.  Seriously people, please read the dates of prior posts.


----------

